# Cut calculator for ipad



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

On the PC I use a program called MaxCut. Free and very good.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

While this may work well remember every "app" you put on your phone has the potential to track you.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

Howie….
Just HAVING an iPhone turned on has the same potential! And for the record, this is primarily an iPAD app….not really designed for the iPHONE.

Wayne,

Great find. Thanks. On my iPad now! Cheers!


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Like it or not, we're all being tracked even if you don't have a phone, even if you've never used the internet. It's a fact of our modern life. I'm not worried about a silly little app.

Bampei, I'm glad it was worth a try for you.

Wayne


----------

